

Baking off JavaScript minification, gzip, and their combination - tbagman
http://www.gribble.org/techreports/minification/

======
tbagman
Good idea; I haven't done any latency studies yet, but that's a great next
step...

The really interesting part would be to compute latencies with
minification/gzip/both either on-the-fly (e.g., mod_pagespeed) or done in
advance, and to figure out what the smallest network latency is for which the
on-the-fly minification is still a net win.

------
creamyhorror
Interesting. Any studies on the total loading times with/without gzip, similar
to this one?: <http://ejohn.org/blog/library-loading-speed/>

